# 93 octane on stock 2017 rs OK?



## Gomez 2017RS (Aug 15, 2021)

I would like to ask if running a 93 octane ob a stock 2017 cruze would cuase engine problem? Or should i just stick with 87 octane?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It's fine, Cruze like higher octane.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> It's fine, Cruze like higher octane.


Anything with forced induction likes higher octane.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, from what info I have gathered using 93 octane is a very good idea. It will actually help prevent engine damage, and it will run better. That said, my Gen1 does just fine on 87 octane except when outside temperatures get above about 35 C.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> Well, from what info I have gathered using 93 octane is a very good idea. It will actually help prevent engine damage, and it will run better. That said, my Gen1 does just fine on 87 octane except when outside temperatures get above about 35 C.


Yes the car will "run with 87" octane but once you use anything above that, You will notice improved performance and MPG. I typically use 89 octane in both my 2016 1.4's Occasionally I may use 87 in my RS because it already has the improved performance over my LT but I do notice a drop in MPG with the 87 octane so I just stick with the 89 octane. I definitely will not hurt it and once you try it you will ask yourself why haven't I done this sooner. Give it a try and the most you have to lose is a tank of Gas and some lost HP. LOL


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I do use 93 octane now and then, mostly during heat waves. And yes, without a doubt running premium will give the best power and mpg. If the gas stations wouldn't charge such a premium price for premium gas I would probably use it. The problem is that premium gas is 124% the cost of regular gas, and I get about 2-3% better mpgs. And with my long commute the added cost isn't worth it for me.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If you have access to 93 octane, that's rare. If you have access to 93 octane without ethanol, that's RARE.

Run it if the price is comparable to 91 octane and isn't too much higher than 89 octane.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Find 93 Octane Gas: Locate Gasoline Stations Selling Premium


93 Octane Gas Finder. Discover where to find gas stations in your area that have 93 octane gasoline!




find93.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The mileage goes up and down.

The mileage goes down and up. 

Takes 1 1/2 tanks.

I end up the same economy regardless of 91 ethanol or 88 non.

I don't notice any performance increase.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gomez 2017RS said:


> I would like to ask if running a 93 octane ob a stock 2017 cruze would cuase engine problem? Or should i just stick with 87 octane?


I am able to get 89, 91 and 93 where I am. I use 93 and on my Gen I prior to tuning, there was a significant difference in performance.

Here is a dyno sheet showing the results:








Blasirl’s Build:


I really hate the editing interface. I was way deep in creating this post and because of a misdropped photo, it deleted the entire post. 45 minutes down the drain. They really need to create an auto draft saver or something. AAARRRRRG!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

In Canada we have Ultra 94 Octane which is widely available at Petro Canada gas stations. I use it exclusively in the summer months and it makes a big difference. In the winter I switch back to 89


----------

